

Making your browser browse like an iphone - thejacenxpress
http://blog.jasonsemko.com/post/51029116325/making-your-browser-browse-like-an-iphone

======
morkfromork
Which browser is it? 2 vague sentences and a green arrow, awesome!

~~~
thejacenxpress
If you don't recognize Chrome you need to debug your code in the browser more!
:P

